# "Total Recall" ready for revival



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From The Hollywood Reporter:
Original Films and Columbia Pictures are in final negotiations for a remake of the 1990 Arnold Schwarzenegger sci-fi action film,"Total Recall".
Carolco was behind the original film,which was distributed by TriStar.
Dimension picked up the rights,with intentions of doing a sequel.
Columbia secured and retained the rights from Miramax,when Harvey and Bob Weinstein left to start their own company.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3i205e36d6d97550538e93ff0ac9df2d88

No word on who will star in the remake at this time.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Hmm, not sure what to think about this. I really enjoyed the original movie and hope they don't mess it up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've seen some remakes that were better... many that were worse... and some that were equally good but in different ways from the original.

But Total Recall strikes me as something that I can't see a reason to remake. I haven't read the book, so unless there are unexplored areas of the plot I am not sure why a remake would be in order.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I've seen some remakes that were better... many that were worse... and some that were equally good but in different ways from the original.
> 
> But Total Recall strikes me as something that I can't see a reason to remake. I haven't read the book, so unless there are unexplored areas of the plot I am not sure why a remake would be in order.


Maybe the aliens come back and wonder why their machine was turned on.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think there's some room for them to go back to the original source material and make something that's darker and more thought-provoking. Philip K. Dick is a favorite author of mine and movies from his source material range from the brilliant _(Blade Runner)_ to the truly awful _(Paycheck)_. Perhaps the truest adaptation of his vision was _A Scanner Darkly_ which had some problems as a film but really got the tone and vision right.


----------



## mikep554 (Feb 14, 2007)

While I found it mildly entertaining, it got waaayyyy too campy. Of course, some of that might have been budget related. Imagine the Total Recall story, but done like Blade Runner or Minority Report. Total Recall should have been a lot scarier and more awe inspiring than it was. Blade Runner made hanging out on a street corner in LA look more like being on another planet than going to Mars. Something not right there.


----------

